# What do you do while your hunting?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering how many other people out there pass time while still hunting. Having this thought while I sit in the stand listening to my I pod lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

drink fireball so my blood doesn't freeze up.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, not but like 40 45 right now, I got enough under armor on to survive much colder though.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

play solitare or any game on my phone or surf the web lol


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

I get on MIMB


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Read,surf the web,and play games on my phone...


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch for a little while then close my eys for a while then look around and do the same


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Sleep! It's unintentional though.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

No telling how many have gotten by during a good nap.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I shot my first buck with a bow after waking up from a nap for some reason I woke right as he was coming in to the corn pile it was perfect morning


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Angry birds. Lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mimb......


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I nap or usually text ppl I get bored with games super fast napping is the best time passer and usually deer passer lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

brute69 said:


> I shot my first buck with a bow after waking up from a nap for some reason I woke right as he was coming in to the corn pile it was perfect morning


Corn pile eh? LoL our game wardens land meets ours so I don't enjoy that luxury

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brute69 said:


> I shot my first buck with a bow after waking up from a nap for some reason I woke right as he was coming in to the corn pile it was perfect morning


big fine here in pa I know lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

32 temp and a beautiful morning in the woods so far. What is this corn y'all speak of ? I live where the golden acorns fall lmao.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

In Florida you can use corn on private land but when the acorns starts falling they won't come to your corn that well I went to Maine during thanksgiving and it's amazing how much the rules are different


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

brute69 said:


> In Florida you can use corn on private land but when the acorns starts falling they won't come to your corn that well I went to Maine during thanksgiving and it's amazing how much the rules are different


 Where in Maine were you? We cant do any kinda bait up here. The deer are a little bigger. But the seasin was done a month ago.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I went the week of thanksgiving I hunted everyday I know y'all cant bait I was talking about fl. I was hunting in oak field with my wife's cousin I like how there's so much land up there you can hunt unlike fl you have to pay to be in a good hunting lease I didn't even see a deer when I was up there besides in the morring before daylight on the side of the highway I have never hunted as hard as I did when I was up there I bet I walked 50 miles an didn't see nothing


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Only way its legal to hunt over corn in bama is to plant and raise it then bushhog it but its illegal to replinish the corn once its gone its gone

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the way it is here in MS to.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hunting buddy.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

i play games and surf the web when im in the stand. i had bear show up well i was playing some game on my phone and didnt even no it till it tipped the barrel over.now its ice fishing time here and hit the trails with the wheeler with the tracks on.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

mud PRO 700* said:


> Sleep! It's unintentional though.


Glad I'm not the only one that sleeps unintentional lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finally got a chance to go sit in my field.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

brute69 said:


> I went the week of thanksgiving I hunted everyday I know y'all cant bait I was talking about fl. I was hunting in oak field with my wife's cousin I like how there's so much land up there you can hunt unlike fl you have to pay to be in a good hunting lease I didn't even see a deer when I was up there besides in the morring before daylight on the side of the highway I have never hunted as hard as I did when I was up there I bet I walked 50 miles an didn't see nothing


Thats about about 2 1/2 hrs north of me. There arent many deer up in that neck of the woods, but come across one... They are know for there 200+lbs bucks up there. I hunt about 30 min soutg of oakfeld once a yr but I go grouse hunting. Much more action.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I usually sleep for a little while. It's never on purpose though. Then play on my phone. If I get real bored i pretend pick off squirrels with my scope lol. 

.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Angry birds FTW

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Try to just enjoy the time, that said, since the smartphone was invented..... Well, ya know.
Being outside is a passion of mine, a place for me to reflect, ponder, & remember. I can't imagine life without a desire for a crisp morning in a tree, or a cool damp April morning waiting for that first Gobble on the roost.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eagleeye76 that's what sucked I hunted every day but Friday I think that was the last day of the season I was drinking Thursday night and they told me to go hunting that morring and I didn't go so somebody else went in the stand I should have been in and killed a big 7 point


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

I surf the web a lot when on stand. Get bored after a couple hours that's why I like to hunt on the ground. I love hunting Maine because there's so much land to hunt. I shot a 200 lb 8 pt this year. I hope I can move there someday


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im headed to the woods. Hoping they will move a little earlier today since the rain is suppose to come in tonight.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i dont like you! I'm headed to work 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well don't be too mad by the time I got here (just now) I won't have but 45 min till dark. Though, it only takes a few seconds to pull the trigger lol. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very true

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Almost too dark to see now. Swatting skeeters. Goin home in 5. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

Swatting skeeters in jan. I am jealous last weekend it was like 17 when I climbed into my stand. I can only go on my phone for a few minutes before my hand goes numb


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

The only hunting we can do is rabbit hunt now.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I get on the Chive

KCCO


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Bruteforce10 said:


> I get on the Chive
> 
> KCCO


Stay calm and chive on.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Sip on jack and sprite!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Catch up on the chive, then nap.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

last trip for this season boys, next two weekends will be fer rabbits.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Facebook, MIMB, theChive and text.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I try not to freeze to death.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

The obvious but got caught


----------

